# TV-Kabel zusätzlich anschließen



## Jennesta (21. August 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich denke das Thema gehört hier nicht unbedingt zu aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wohin genau. Folgende Sache:
Ich will aus der Steckdose aus meinem Zimmer (normaler Kabelanschluss für TV) quasi ein Tv-Kabel nochmal abführen und 15Meter in den nächsten Raum legen. Dabei will ich aber erreichen das dadurch quasi 2 TV-Anschlüsse bereitgestellt werden. Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass man die se Kabel nicht einfach wie ein normales Strom-Kabel Parallel anschließen kann. Hat da jemand von euch Ahnung udn weiß, was man da machen muss? Damit ich so quasi einen zwieten TV-Anlschluss bekomme?

Grüße Jennesta


----------



## chmee (21. August 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es analoges TV ist. Dann nämlich reicht in der Regel  schon so ein kleiner Antennen-T-Stecker. Die Signalstärke halbiert sich zwar, aber ist dennoch stark genug für 2 Leitungen.

DVB-C und DVB-S lassen sich nicht so einfach verteilen.

mfg chmee


----------

